# Cacchio, speriamo !



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

*Oscar guarito Sperimentato con successo un mix di vitamina e monossido di azoto *

*Il cane e il farmaco che batte il tumore *

*Dopo l'esito positivo su altri animali i ricercatori dell'Ohio lo proveranno sull'uomo *





*





   Un «Bichon frisè», come quello curato con il nuovo farmaco  MILANO —* Oscar è ormai una celebrità. La sua storia comincia quando si ammala di tumore, un adenocarcinoma dell'intestino molto maligno: non si muove più e può sperare di sopravvivere solo tre mesi. La chemioterapia e la radioterapia non servono a niente, così sperimentano su di lui un farmaco, nuovissimo, che fa il miracolo: il cancro scompare e lui torna a camminare.
Oscar è un paziente speciale: è un cagnolino, un Bichon frisè, di quelli che hanno il pelo bianco e un po' riccioluto e ha dieci anni. La sua fortuna (e dei suoi padroni) è stata quella di incontrare un gruppo di oncologi della Cleveland Clinic, in Ohio, che da un bel po' di anni stavano studiando un farmaco che funzionasse come un cavallo di *****: capace cioè di penetrare, inosservato, nelle cellule tumorali e di liberare, una volta dentro, l'arma capace di distruggerle.

*IL FARMACO -* Il farmaco è la nitrosilcobalamina, un mix di vitamina B12 e di monossido di azoto (NO): la B12 entra nelle cellule attraverso recettori presenti in gran numero sulla superficie (perché questa vitamina è indispensabile alla proliferazione cellulare) e libera NO che è tossico. Così Oscar-il miracolato ha conquistato la platea al congresso annuale dei chimici americani a Salt Lake City, dove è stato presentato il caso, e la sua fotografia sta facendo il giro del mondo. Dopo di lui sono stati curati, con la nitrosilcobalamina, altri due cani, con buoni risultati e senza effetti tossici: Buddy, un golden retriver di sei anni, con un tumore della spina dorsale e Haley, uno schnauzer gigante di 13 anni, con un tumore della tiroide: la risonanza magnetica e gli ultrasuoni hanno dimostrato una riduzione della massa per entrambi. Quando la lista comprenderà dieci «casi clinici » in tutto, i ricercatori chiederanno all'Fda, l'ente americano per i farmaci, l'autorizzazione per la sperimentazione sull'uomo.
Cani e uomini sono molto simili da un punto di vista genetico e l'idea che ha avuto Joseph Bauer, coordinatore della ricerca, è intelligente: offrire subito un'opportunità di cura agli animali ammalati di cancro (Negli Usa sono 6 milioni) e ricavarne informazioni per salvare, in prospettiva, anche i pazienti.
Del resto uomini e cani si ammalano allo stesso modo anche perché, genetica a parte, sono esposti agli stessi rischi ambientali. *

TUMORI NEI CANI - *E come sta avvenendo per noi umani, anche nella popolazione a quattro zampe i tumori sono in aumento «Sono in crescita — spiega Laura Volontè, specialista all'Ospedale Veterinario Città di Pavia — anche perché aumenta l'età media degli animali, perché c'è più prevenzione e una maggiore disponibilità a curare. Anche i proprietari sono più attenti alla salute degli animali». I tumori più frequenti sono quelli della pelle, della mammella nelle femmine e dei testicoli nei maschi, ma ci sono neoplasie che si manifestano più frequentemente in certe razze. «Il Golden retriever per esempio — continua Volontè — si ammala di emangiosarcoma, un tumore della milza. Ecco perché nelle razze a rischio sarebbe bene, attorno agli otto anni, fare un'ecografia dell'addome». Anche per i cani si sta cominciando a parlare di prevenzione e di diagnosi precoce, oltre che di nuove chemioterapie.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Francamente avevo già letto di un composto dell'ossigeno (mi perdonino i tecnici per questo orrore chimico che sto pronunciando) nella lotta al cancro, c'è tutta una letteratura al riguardo.
La mia perplessità è: ma se è una cosa così' banale, perché non è applicata su larga scala? O davvero c'è una cospirazione globale delle case farmaceutiche (possibile!), oppure....

Staremo a vedere, come dice la Litizzetto, non ci interessa che curino la Topa oggi, ma che curino NOI possibilmente non tra dieci anni!!!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Francamente avevo già letto di un composto dell'ossigeno (mi perdonino i tecnici per questo orrore chimico che sto pronunciando) nella lotta al cancro, c'è tutta una letteratura al riguardo.
> * La mia perplessità è: ma se è una cosa così' banale, perché non è applicata su larga scala? O davvero c'è una cospirazione globale delle case farmaceutiche (possibile!), oppure...*.
> 
> Staremo a vedere, come dice la Litizzetto, non ci interessa che curino la Topa oggi, ma che curino NOI possibilmente non tra dieci anni!!!!!


temo veramente che ci sia dietro un tale giro di soldi che possa essere possibilissima una cospirazione globale delle case farmaceutiche. Fa schifo ma è possibile..
Che una cosa banale possa risultare più efficace di tante tecniche complesse secondo me non è fantasia


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

Ci sono un sacco di siti internet dedicati a questa cosa dell'ossigeno...!


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ci sono un sacco di siti internet dedicati a questa cosa dell'ossigeno...!


dopo guardo bene


----------



## Verena67 (26 Marzo 2009)

A me è arrivato in link tramite un sito dedicato a THE SECRET.


----------



## Old cornofrancese (26 Marzo 2009)

spero nn sia come la cura di bella...


----------



## soleluna80 (26 Marzo 2009)

cornofrancese ha detto:


> spero nn sia come la cura di bella...


 
lo spero anch'io se c'è una cosa che odio sono le persone che danno false speranze a chi soffre solo ed esclusivamente x un loro tornaconto economico o pubblicitario


----------



## Old Asudem (26 Marzo 2009)

nella ricerca tutto ciò che è diverso dal tradizionale rischia di esser preso come la pilolina magica.
Io conosco persone che con la cura di bella han vissuto più del previsto


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2009)

*mah*

Il vero problema é che un malato di tumore costa, in terapia, da 500 a 600 euro al giorno ed oltre, e ne rende più della metà alle Case Farmaceutiche che fabbricano i farmaci... ne consegue che un farmaco che guarisca e risolva definitivamente questo malanno non é proprio il massimo per loro.
Il mercato farmaceutico tende a mantenere il malato (ed il cliente), se guarisce é finito il business.
E' una verità orrenda, cruda, sgradevole, ma nota....  
Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Marzo 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Francamente avevo già letto di un composto dell'ossigeno (mi perdonino i tecnici per questo orrore chimico che sto pronunciando) nella lotta al cancro, c'è tutta una letteratura al riguardo.
> La mia perplessità è: *ma se è una cosa così' banale, perché non è applicata su larga scala?* O davvero c'è una cospirazione globale delle case farmaceutiche (possibile!), oppure....
> 
> Staremo a vedere, come dice la Litizzetto, non ci interessa che curino la Topa oggi, ma che curino NOI possibilmente non tra dieci anni!!!!!


perché qualunque sia la terapia, deve essere testata prima in vitro, poi in vivo (sugli animali) ed infine sulle persone. prima di essere introdotta come terapia, bisogna rispettare determinati protocolli. una terapia può risultare efficace in base ai test di laboratorio. bisogna però valutare anche i risultati nel tempo, stabilire i dosaggi minimi ai fini dell'utilità e massimi in termini di tolleranza, e le eventuali ripercussioni sull'organismo, onde evitare che questi compiano più sfraceli della malattia. non a caso un progetto di ricerca e la sua sperimentazione, dura non meno di tre anni, durante i quali vengono proposte ed eseguite eventuali modifiche. infine, c'è da non sottovalutare che un progetto di ricerca costa cifre piuttosto notevoli, che partono da 35mila euro per arrivare a qualche centinaio. solo i topi, quando prevista la sperimentazione animale, comportano una spesa di anche 12mila euro. su 10 proposte di sperimentazione, quelle che possono andavanti sono solo una piccola parte, ossia quelle ritenute più valide dai comitati scientifici preposti.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il vero problema é che un malato di tumore costa, in terapia, da 500 a 600 euro al giorno ed oltre, e ne rende più della metà alle Case Farmaceutiche che fabbricano i farmaci... ne consegue che un farmaco che guarisca e risolva definitivamente questo malanno non é proprio il massimo per loro.
> Il mercato farmaceutico tende a mantenere il malato (ed il cliente), se guarisce é finito il business.
> E' una verità orrenda, cruda, sgradevole, ma nota....
> Bruja


secondo questo principio non ci sarebbero stati i progressi che ci sono stati e la gente morirebbe sempre, comunque e in fretta. negli ultimi anni, grazie ai finanziamenti privati la ricerca è andata avanti, con risultati ahinoi lenti, ma significativi. un esempio significativo è il tumore al testicolo, per cui le percentuali di sopravvivenza/decessi si sono letteralmente capovolti. negli anni 70 il 90% dei malati di cancro al testicolo, moriva. oggi il 90% sono quelli che sopravvivono.
la reale verità cruda e orrenda, a mio parere, è che per mancanza di fondi i progressi sono comunque lenti e il numero di malati, invece, in tragico aumento.


----------



## Miciolidia (27 Marzo 2009)

*Bruja*



Bruja ha detto:


> Il vero problema é che un malato di tumore costa, in terapia, da 500 a 600 euro al giorno ed oltre, e ne rende più della metà alle Case Farmaceutiche che fabbricano i farmaci... ne consegue che un farmaco che guarisca e risolva definitivamente questo malanno non é proprio il massimo per loro.
> Il mercato farmaceutico tende a mantenere il malato (ed il cliente), se guarisce é finito il business.
> E' una verità orrenda, cruda, sgradevole, ma nota....
> Bruja




Bruja....non è possibil e che sia anche cosi..benche temo di crederci.


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2009)

*angelodelmale*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> secondo questo principio non ci sarebbero stati i progressi che ci sono stati e la gente morirebbe sempre, comunque e in fretta. negli ultimi anni, grazie ai finanziamenti privati la ricerca è andata avanti, con risultati ahinoi lenti, ma significativi. un esempio significativo è il tumore al testicolo, per cui le percentuali di sopravvivenza/decessi si sono letteralmente capovolti. negli anni 70 il 90% dei malati di cancro al testicolo, moriva. oggi il 90% sono quelli che sopravvivono.
> la reale verità cruda e orrenda, a mio parere, è che per mancanza di fondi i progressi sono comunque lenti e il numero di malati, invece, in tragico aumento.


 
Non ho detto che non ci sia il progresso scientifico ma che sia spesso strumentale a ragioni che esulano dalla convenienza dei pazienti per privilegiare quella del profitto... Non a caso esistono farmaci assolutanmente, perfettamente e notoriamente inutili.
Esiste poi anche la scuola di oscurantismo per cui tutto quello che non é precipuamente scientifico (secondo determinati canoni) é da scartare.
Una persona data per spacciata dalla medicina ufficiale... insomma "rottamata", fu salvata dalla terapia Di Bella che fu boicottata dalla medicina ufficiale... e di gente salvata da lui ne conosco a decine... ho abitato a Modena e conoscevo la sua fama in tempi non sospetti. Di Bella era un fisiatra docente universitario non uno "stregone", ma la sua terapia non era "conveniente" alle case farmaceutiche ed all'establishment medico .
I fondi sono importanti, ma anche l'apertura a cure che non siano sempre un business...
Bruja


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Marzo 2009)

anche il mio cane si chiama Oscar


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2009)

*Micio*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Bruja....non è possibil e che sia anche cosi..benche temo di crederci.


A volte tolto l'improbabile non resta che l'impossibile... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## Old Asudem (27 Marzo 2009)

*nel caso*



Bruja ha detto:


> A volte tolto l'improbabile non resta che l'impossibile...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


da criminali.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (27 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Non ho detto che non ci sia il progresso scientifico ma che sia spesso strumentale a ragioni che esulano dalla convenienza dei pazienti per privilegiare quella del profitto... Non a caso esistono farmaci assolutanmente, perfettamente e notoriamente inutili.
> Esiste poi anche la scuola di oscurantismo per cui tutto quello che non é precipuamente scientifico (secondo determinati canoni) é da scartare.
> Una persona data per spacciata dalla medicina ufficiale... insomma "rottamata", fu salvata dalla terapia Di Bella che fu boicottata dalla medicina ufficiale... e di gente salvata da lui ne conosco a decine... ho abitato a Modena e conoscevo la sua fama in tempi non sospetti. Di Bella era un fisiatra docente universitario non uno "stregone", ma la sua terapia non era "conveniente" alle case farmaceutiche ed all'establishment medico .
> I fondi sono importanti, ma anche l'apertura a cure che non siano sempre un business...
> Bruja


il metodo di bella è come la madonnina che piange sangue. si decide se crederci o meno. di fatto, sperimentazioni scientifiche volute, finanziate e portate avanti dalla ssn, hanno dimostrato come i risultati della cura di bella siano stati negativi, al punto da non ritenere opportuno andare oltre la seconda fase della sperimentazione stessa.
lui ha dato la colpa per il fallimento della sperimentazione a farmaci scaduti (mi pare), dosaggi errati e il fatto che i pazienti trattati fossero in stadio avanzato. un tumore allo stadio iniziale è spesso curabile anche con i metodi tradizionali, non c'era quindi bisogno di di bella. di fatto la somatostatina era vista come l'olio di lorenzo, in italia era introvabile e si vocifera che fu la mafia a prenderne in mano la commercializzazione. vera o no quest'ultima notizia, comunque, non mi sembra si possa escludere il business dal metodo di bella come da qualsiasi altro metodo e a proposito di qualsiasi malattia.


----------



## Bruja (27 Marzo 2009)

*angelo*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> il metodo di bella è come la madonnina che piange sangue. si decide se crederci o meno. di fatto, sperimentazioni scientifiche volute, finanziate e portate avanti dalla ssn, hanno dimostrato come i risultati della cura di bella siano stati negativi, al punto da non ritenere opportuno andare oltre la seconda fase della sperimentazione stessa.
> lui ha dato la colpa per il fallimento della sperimentazione a farmaci scaduti (mi pare), dosaggi errati e il fatto che i pazienti trattati fossero in stadio avanzato. un tumore allo stadio iniziale è spesso curabile anche con i metodi tradizionali, non c'era quindi bisogno di di bella. di fatto la somatostatina era vista come l'olio di lorenzo, in italia era introvabile e si vocifera che fu la mafia a prenderne in mano la commercializzazione. vera o no quest'ultima notizia, comunque, non mi sembra si possa escludere il business dal metodo di bella come da qualsiasi altro metodo e a proposito di qualsiasi malattia.


 
Io rispetto le opinioni di tutti ma resto della mia... alle madonnine non credo per mancanza di "fede" nei miracoli.
Bruja

p.s. Se si rende un solo componente inattivo (leggi vitamina C), un qualunque protocollo non é eseguuito secondo norma. 
Essere scettica é la mia professione di fede, ma se vedo cartelle cliniche ben precise che sommi clinici dicono di non poter avallare per evitare "screzi baronali"... forse qualche dubbio sull'onestà intellettuale di chi sta alle leve di comando diventa legittimo. 
Quando stavo a Modena il primario di cardiologia di uno dei più noti ospedali della città era mio cognato ed era noto quanto i soloni oncologi oggi tanto decantati andassero in processione da Di Bella per avere lumi sulla fisiopatologia reattiva dei tumori... e uno di questi fece curare la moglie da Di Bella.... ma si sa quando si predica non é imperativo razzolare allo steso modo.
Ripeto a me non viene in tasca nulla, alla fine sono fuori da questi giochi, ma certi atteggiamenti sono talmente autodenuncianti che se anche non si avessero dubbi.... verrebbero!!!
Bruja


----------



## Old amarax (28 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Il vero problema é che un malato di tumore costa, in terapia, da 500 a 600 euro al giorno ed oltre, e ne rende più della metà alle Case Farmaceutiche che fabbricano i farmaci... ne consegue che un farmaco che guarisca e risolva definitivamente questo malanno non é proprio il massimo per loro.
> *Il mercato farmaceutico tende a mantenere il malato (ed il cliente), se guarisce é finito il business.*
> E' una verità orrenda, cruda, sgradevole, ma nota....
> Bruja


Vero. Ma i medici fanno ricerca a prescindere dalle ditte farmaceutiche. Per dirne una, da me, una mia amica testa su colture cellulari tumorali l'estratto di mela...i risultati sono attesissimi anche se già su riviste internazionali scientifichei sono riportati risultati positivi. Aspettiamo e vedremo...Non dimentichiamo che Fleming per caso scoprì la penicillina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

amarax ha detto:


> Vero. *Ma i medici fanno ricerca a prescindere dalle ditte farmaceutiche*. Per dirne una, da me, una mia amica testa su colture cellulari tumorali l'estratto di mela...i risultati sono attesissimi anche se già su riviste internazionali scientifichei sono riportati risultati positivi. Aspettiamo e vedremo...Non dimentichiamo che Fleming per caso scoprì la penicillina


esatto. anche perché c'è un aspetto che mi sembra non si stia considerando. è vero che un malato di cancro rappresenta un business per le ditte farmaceutiche. ma è altrettanto vero che, per quanto mi faccia schifo ragionare in questi termini, rappresenta un costo non indifferente per lo stato. ai costi per i farmaci vanno a sommarsi quelli per i macchinari, le strutture, senza considerare che un malato lavoratore comporta il sacrosanto diritto alla malattia, quindi alla retribuzione pur in assenza di produzione. retribuzione che avviene ad opera, in parte, dell'inps. aggiungiamo poi che un malato di cancro ha diritto a visite di controllo gratuite, spese che comunque ricadono poi sullo stato.
insomma, ragionando in termini economici, si avrebbe più beneficio dalla scoperta di una definitiva cura che non il contrario.
se poi vogliamo attaccarci a ciò che si legge su internet... bhè, ci sono degli invasati che sostengono che l'aids sia curabilissimo perché c'è chi è guarito in gran segreto ( 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )   ma la cosa non vuole essere resa nota e chi addirittura sostiene che, sempre l'aids, sia una malattia messa volutamente in giro, per le stesse ragioni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> esatto. anche perché c'è un aspetto che mi sembra non si stia considerando. è vero che un malato di cancro rappresenta un business per le ditte farmaceutiche. ma è altrettanto vero che, per quanto mi faccia schifo ragionare in questi termini, rappresenta un costo non indifferente per lo stato. ai costi per i farmaci vanno a sommarsi quelli per i macchinari, le strutture, senza considerare che un malato lavoratore comporta il sacrosanto diritto alla malattia, quindi alla retribuzione pur in assenza di produzione. retribuzione che avviene ad opera, in parte, dell'inps. aggiungiamo poi che un malato di cancro ha diritto a visite di controllo gratuite, spese che comunque ricadono poi sullo stato.
> insomma, ragionando in termini economici, si avrebbe più beneficio dalla scoperta di una definitiva cura che non il contrario.
> se poi vogliamo attaccarci a ciò che si legge su internet... bhè, ci sono degli invasati che sostengono che l'aids sia curabilissimo perché c'è chi è guarito in gran segreto (
> 
> ...


 Quoto tutto quanto da te scritto.

Per poter dire che una cosa funzioni non basta un caso o dieci. Bisogna che ci siano gruppi di controllo ecc.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quoto tutto quanto da te scritto.
> 
> *Per poter dire che una cosa funzioni non basta un caso o dieci. Bisogna che ci siano gruppi di controllo ecc*.



anche per evitare una cosa molto pericolosa e oltremodo disumana: donare illusione e speranza a chi sta morendo, e di speranza, non ne ha.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> anche per evitare una cosa molto pericolosa e oltremodo disumana: donare illusione e speranza a chi sta morendo, e di speranza, non ne ha.


Ho conosciuto uno che si era spretato per amore e aveva una bambina piccola, quando ha scoperto che la sua malattia era inguaribile e incurabile ha speso tutti i suoi risparmi per andare nelle filippine a farsi "operare" da quei "guaritori" che estraggono le parti malate attraverso la pelle senza lasciare cicatrici. Piero Angela aveva ben illustrato la tecnica attraverso la quale questi imbroglioni fingono di estrarre miracolosamente il male manipolando interiora di pollo, ma lui era andato lo stesso.
Naturalmente è morto, solo più povero.
Quando si ha paura si reagisce in un modo che non si poteva immaginare prima.
Abusare della disperazione è davvero criminale.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ho conosciuto uno che si era spretato per amore e aveva una bambina piccola, quando ha scoperto che la sua malattia era inguaribile e incurabile ha speso tutti i suoi risparmi per andare nelle filippine a farsi "operare" da quei "guaritori" che estraggono le parti malate attraverso la pelle senza lasciare cicatrici. Piero Angela aveva ben illustrato la tecnica attraverso la quale questi imbroglioni fingono di estrarre miracolosamente il male manipolando interiora di pollo, ma lui era andato lo stesso.
> Naturalmente è morto, solo più povero.
> Quando si ha paura si reagisce in un modo che non si poteva immaginare prima.
> *Abusare della disperazione è davvero criminale*.



non potrei essere più d'accordo.
senza considerare che per inseguire false speranze, il malato perde - oltre che soldi - tempo che, in certi frangenti, è la cosa più preziosa che una persona abbia e il ritorno poi alle cure convenzionali, non può che siglare la sua condanna.
è proprio vero, chi soffre, chi sa non di non avere speranze, si gioca il tutto per tutto. che ci sia chi ha il coraggio di approfittarne mi fa veramente venire la nausea.
p.s. sul metodo di quei gran bastardi avevo visto un servizio alle iene (fatto però con uno stregone italiano). si presentò una signora sanissima, con una radiografia non sua e mostrante un tumore - se non ricordo male - a un rene. e lui cacciò fuori appunto, le interiora di pollo.
ovviamente fu denunciato e spero stia marcendo in galera.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2009)

comunque la si pensi rimane interessante questo link che, a sua volta ,ne riporta tanti altri.

http://www.metododibella.org/



dall'altra parte
http://www.psychomedia.it/pm/answer/crononco/roccato1.htm


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2009)

*.....*

Ottimo avere i gruppi di controllo, ma se Jenner non avesse inoculato il vaccino (opportunamente inibito) del vaiolo ad un ragazzo... quando avremmo iniziato a vincere questa malattia.
Bruja

p.s. questo link dimostra come la scienza medica paludata, da sempre, é protezionista sulla pelle altrui...e forse non é cambiata l'ignoranza e la resistenza ai cambiamenti, solo certa saccenza che la scienza spesso avalla. Scarsissimo é lo scienziato che non ammette il dubbio...   

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ign%C3%A1c_F%C3%BCl%C3%B6p_Semmelweis


----------



## Old Chicken (28 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Ottimo avere i gruppi di controllo, ma se Jenner non avesse inoculato il vaccino (opportunamente inibito) del vaiolo ad un ragazzo... quando avremmo iniziato a vincere questa malattia.
> Bruja


quindi, e non te lo sto augurando, se mai capitasse a te o a un tuo familiare di ammalarsi di cancro, seguiresti o faresti seguire la cura Di Bella?


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2009)

*mah...*



Chicken ha detto:


> quindi, e non te lo sto augurando, se mai capitasse a te o a un tuo familiare di ammalarsi di cancro, seguiresti o faresti seguire la cura Di Bella?


Secondo te ? 
E comunque, come ho detto, io di gente data per spacciata e rimessa in piedi ne ho vista e conosciuta personalmente... certo avevano seguito il giusto protocollo.  
Inutile attaccarsi alla stregoneria... un fisiatra lavora sulla "fisiologia" e cerca di ripristinarla combattendone la patologia. 
Poi ripeto ognuno la pensa come preferisce.... io ad esempio ho risolto problemi di salute attraverso l'omeopatia che l'allopatia non ha saputo guarire né affrontare in modo decente. 
La farmacopea ufficiale é sintomatica quindi risolutoria in forma superficiale, se non si arriva alla causa, si mantiene lo status quo. 
Però l'omeopatia per le Case Farmaceutiche é acqua fresca... comunque adesso molti medici cominciano ad essere meno supponenti con queste terapie.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Marzo 2009)

http://www.cicap.org/new/articolo.php?id=101828


----------



## Old Chicken (28 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Secondo te ?
> E comunque, come ho detto, io di gente data per spacciata e rimessa in piedi ne ho vista e conosciuta personalmente... certo avevano seguito il giusto protocollo.
> Inutile attaccarsi alla stregoneria... un fisiatra lavora sulla "fisiologia" e cerca di ripristinarla combattendone la patologia.
> Poi ripeto ognuno la pensa come preferisce.... io ad esempio ho risolto problemi di salute attraverso l'omeopatia che l'allopatia non ha saputo guarire né affrontare in modo decente.
> ...


secondo me no, ma alla fine ciò che conta è secondo te e quindi ti rigiro la domanda alla quale non hai risposto.
in ogni caso, quello che scrivi è anche rispettabile, ma vorrei farti notare che due volte hai scritto che Di Bella era un fsiatra. La fisiatria è un'altra specializzazione. era un fisiologo.


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2009)

*............ spelling*



Chicken ha detto:


> secondo me no e ti sbagli... evidentemente ho dato per scontato che interpretassi un SI', ma alla fine ciò che conta è secondo te e quindi ti rigiro la domanda alla quale non hai risposto.Ho risposto
> in ogni caso, quello che scrivi è anche rispettabile, ma vorrei farti notare che due volte hai scritto che Di Bella era un fsiatra. La fisiatria è un'altra specializzazione. era un fisiologo.


E' vero e non é vero era un fisiologo, ed un fisiatra, ed insegnava le due materie, in fisiatria era riconosciuto eccelso...inoltre quel signore aveva altre quattro specializzazioni... ma non le pubblicizzava! 
Per me la questione é chiusa... quel che conta sempre é il concetto non l'opinione mia o tua.
Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Secondo te ?
> E comunque, come ho detto, io di gente data per spacciata e rimessa in piedi ne ho vista e conosciuta personalmente... certo avevano seguito il giusto protocollo.
> Inutile attaccarsi alla stregoneria... un fisiatra lavora sulla "fisiologia" e cerca di ripristinarla combattendone la patologia.
> Poi ripeto ognuno la pensa come preferisce.... io ad esempio ho risolto problemi di salute attraverso l'omeopatia che l'allopatia non ha saputo guarire né affrontare in modo decente.
> ...



permettimi di farti notare, alla seconda volta che lo scrivi, che un fisiatra lavora sullo scheletro e la riabilitazione.
di bella era un fisiologo, disciplina ben differente. anche fosse un fisiatra, faccia il fisiatra. non mi sembra che veronesi si occupi di ossa, che ognuno si occupi del proprio campo, insomma.


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2009)

*amgelodelmale*

Hai ragione tu....
Infatti fu il braccio destro di Veronesi, al tempo, a portare la moglie da Di Bella...
Bruja

p.s. Comunque credo che le informazioni in questo link possano servire ad avere una certa equidistanza da posizioni granitiche. 
Non voglio convincere nessuno... é più che certo, ma non accetto ragioni che solezzano di pretestuosità (e mi riferisco a chi fornisce informazioni "scientifiche" che NON possiamo controllare ma dobbiamo accettare per buone in virtù di un nome o di un ruolo. 
Apertura é cercare di capire senza farsi influenzare da chi ha un proprio tornaconto in un certo ambito e io e te non lo abbiamo... mentre chi si interessa per lavoro o impresa di simili quesioni potrebbe essere oggetto di parzialità. 

http://www.laleva.cc/cura/dibella1.html 

e da quella data ben poco é cambiato....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

Negativi i risultati della sperimentazione ufficiale. Stop ai farmaci gratuiti per tutti ROMA - Un cinquantenne con avanzato tumore al pancreas, una donna di 52 anni con carcinoma mammario e un uomo di 50 anni con linfoma non - Hodgkin. Dopo sette mesi di trattamento "hanno risposto parzialmente" alla cura o, piu' semplicemente, il loro male e' regredito di oltre il 50 % . Ma sono soltanto tre casi su 386: quanti erano i malati arruolati per la sperimentazione della cura Di Bella. "Gli unici in cui la multiterapia Di Bella (Mdb) si e' dimostrata efficace", affermano i ricercatori dell'Istituto superiore di sanita' che hanno tratto le conclusioni sulla sperimentazione, completando il quadro gia' abbozzato lo scorso luglio sulla base di quattro dei 9 protocolli. L'esito della prima parte dei test era risultato gia' molto negativo. E ieri un'altra sfilza di numeri e tabelle dal contenuto luttuoso: 219 i morti (56,7 % ) e altri 129 (33,4 % ) in cui il male e' progredito. Ai tre casi di risposta (1 % ) se ne aggiungono altri tredici (3 % ) caratterizzati da stazionarieta', cioe' non progressione. Ma per la scienza e' troppo poco. INEFFICACIA - "Niente ci permette di affermare che questa e' una soluzione anticancro migliore delle altre", scuote la testa Giuseppe Benaggiano, direttore dell'Iss durante una conferenza stampa superaffollata . Silvio Monfardini, dell'Istituto Pascale di Napoli, uno dei coordinatori dello studio, usa un linguaggio crudo: "Sono farmaci da buttar via". Lo studio si chiude qui, ordina il ministero della Sanita'. 

...

 La sperimentazione, secondo l'*Iss,* ha dimostrato non solo che l'Mdb non funziona come antitumorale, ma che non puo' essere neppure considerata un'alternativa "dolce" alla chemioterapia per i suoi effetti collaterali. Il 61 % dei malati hanno avuto almeno una reazione. Gli ultimi cinque protocolli hanno interessato 252 malati su un totale dei 386 arruolati. Alla fine di ottobre il 52 % erano peggiorati, il 25 % morti, il 6 % si erano ritirati, il 2 % non erano valutabili, risposte parziali 1 % , nessun cambiamento 5 % , nessun cambiamento seguito da decesso o progressione 9 % .


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Hai ragione tu....
> Infatti fu il braccio destro di Veronesi, al tempo, a portare la moglie da Di Bella...
> Bruja


ma non era uno di modena?


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2009)

*no*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non era uno di modena?


 
Mai detto di dove fosse ma solo che ci era andato...Ho detto che molti oncologi andavano da lui per farsi dare "informazioni" ... 
Ma se vuoi andare per sofismi... prego, per quel che serve.
Bruja

p.s. Mi piacerebbe discutere sui danni immediati ed a lungo raggio, pochissimo conosciuti, causati della terapia allopatica ufficiale... o ad esempio sulle numerose cartelle cliniche di patologi legali (sai bene di che parlo) in cui, a seguito di autopsie casuali per incidenti, suicidi o altre ragioni, hanno riscontrato tumori perfettamente incapsulati ed inglobati (resi inerti) dal nostro sistema immunitario ma che sarebbero sicuramente stati oggetto di "interventismo"  ....


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Mai detto di dove fosse ma solo che ci era andato...Ho detto che molti oncologi andavano da lui per farsi dare "informazioni" ...
> Ma se vuoi andare per sofismi... prego, per quel che serve.
> Bruja



non c'è bisogno di scaldarsi, avevo solo inteso male, infatti ho chiesto.
tu hai le tue informazioni, io le mie. mai sentito un oncologo e/o un ricercatore e/o una struttura oncologica prendere in considerazione di bella.


----------



## Minerva (28 Marzo 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma non era uno di modena?


 di bella era di modena


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

mi chiedo, perché, se il metodo di bella è così accreditato, nessuna delle principali (e forse neanche le minori) strutture di ricerca italiane o estere lo prenda in considerazione ma anzi lo screditi. 
possibile che tutti parlino senza averci neanche provato?
tutti parlano per sentito dire?
negano l'evidenza perché gelosi di non esserci arrivati prima loro?
vogliono tutti difendere gli interessi delle case farmaceutiche?
eppure, mi dico, il giro di soldi anche nel metterlo in pratica con successo, ci sarebbe comunque. queste strutture non vivono grazie ai decessi dei malati oncologici. ma grazie alla loro cura e grazie alla ricerca.
la ricerca continuerebbe comunque dato che neanche il metodo di bella, garantisce, per stessa ammissione del professore, risultati su pazienti metastatizzati. la strada da fare sarebbe dunque ancora tanta, tantissima.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> di bella era di modena



sisi lo so. avevo capito che anche l'oncologo che fece da lui curare la moglie fosse di modena. avevo frainteso.


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2009)

*Minerva*



Minerva ha detto:


> di bella era di modena


Si riferiva a chi era andato da lui in ... pellegrinaggio informativo.
Bruja

p.s. Angelo credimi, non mi scaldo, le discussioni ed il confronto, anche accesi, sono linfa per il forum e per il confronto di idee e convinzioni. Ogni scambio di pareri che resti nellla dialettica é positivo... e ci sta anche il diverbio ironico.


----------



## Bruja (28 Marzo 2009)

*...*



angelodelmale ha detto:


> sisi lo so. avevo capito che anche l'oncologo che fece da lui curare la moglie fosse di modena. avevo frainteso.








  Nessun problema... capita a tutti in una discussione di fare confusione... l'ho fatto io per prima non chiarendo a monte... 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Bruja


----------



## Old angelodelmale (28 Marzo 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Si riferiva a chi era andato da lui in ... pellegrinaggio informativo.
> Bruja
> 
> p.s. Angelo credimi, non mi scaldo, le discussioni ed il confronto, anche accesi, sono linfa per il forum e per il confronto di idee e convinzioni. Ogni scambio di pareri che resti nellla dialettica é positivo... e ci sta anche il diverbio ironico.


tanto meglio allora, contrariamente all'argomento di bella, su questo siam d'accordo


----------



## Old Asudem (28 Marzo 2009)

tornando al titolo del tred ben vengano le nuove terapie e sperimentazioni.
se fosse davvero possibile sconfiggere sta merda di malattia sarebbe una gran vittoria.
Su di bella non so molto (anch'io conosco un gruppetto di persone che si sono rivolte a lui e che hanno vissuto un po' più di quanto previsto ma non sopravvissute) ma mi sembrava un uomo a posto e che studiava per combattere la lotta.Insomma tutto tranne che un ciarlatano.
Poi che ci siano in giro sciacalli che ci speculano sopra è vergognoso ma non cosa nuova.
Ci saranno sempre.


----------

